# LF advice on equipment for 10 g fw setup



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

well i've just recently thought about swapping my filter because im not sure of how old it is and thought i would just redo the whole tank it recently crashed so i need to restock it and was thinking i would stock with platys it being only 10 g im limitted to its inhabitants also looking on tank mate ideas any feedback on equipment is helpful and welcome


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can use a sponge filter. That will take care of all the filtration you need; a size 4 sponge. And you don't have to worry about babies get sucking in.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool thanks Charles  how much would a sponge filter go for? would you have any recommendations aside from plays or guppies for a 10g? active or color is what ime looking for


----------

